# dog peeing on my bed...



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi all!

Im new in these parts and just asking if anyone has any ideas about my girlys little problem.

guess you'll want some background info first! she is a rescued 4 year old staffie, i have had her for 2 years this march. when i first got her she was an absolute pain in the backside with other dogs, recall etc but after alot of encourgement in the right direction and oodles of hard work, she is finally behaving herself! (99% of the time :001_tt2

anyway, a little problem started about a year ago, our usual morning routine would be up, out for a pee, snuggle back in bed with dad while i went to work....half an hour later i get n outraged OH on the phone telling me that maddie felt the need to empty her bladder onto my duvet lol! no fuss, strip duvet, dont make a big deal out of it!

now it has got to the point where occasionally she will wee on the bed. always my side too.... it is now usually when we are not here, and i dont think its because she needs to go - i always let her out before i go - and its happened if i have just popped to the shop and back. she has the whole flat to choose to pee in if the need takes her....but why my bed?!?! 

i would hate to think that it was an anxiety issue...and i really dont want to have to shut her in the kitchen while we are out....no heating....v cold!

any ideas?? xx

sorry about the essay  xx


----------



## Jojo35 (Jan 23, 2011)

I knew when I started to read, that it was going to be a staffie ! I used to have a Staffie called Maggie May. When she was anxious, usually fireworks etc, she would pee on my side of the bed or my pillow. They will do it there, because of your smell. I'm pretty sure that it is an anxiety thing . I'm sure you will find some great advice on here. Good luck


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Why not make the bedroom out of bounds? If it has a door, you can shut it. No need to banish her to the kitchen.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

interesting thread. at christmas i stayed with my parents where i have a single bed so i took my double duvet with me. willow sleeps in bed with me at home- so her sister who lives with my parents came up to my room, jumped on the bed & did THE biggest wee ever. she must have done it cos it smelled of willow. they are 10mth whippets


----------



## GemmaB87 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have two Springers and I can take them outside, they will both have a wee and then they will come upstairs with me and wee on the bed (never both at the same time, but 1 on them will do it) Surely this isn't anxiety because I am with them when they do it.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Get her to a vet asap for a urine dip.

Keep the bedroom door closed and confine her to a smaller area, especially when alone.

Work on alone training and calming exercises, employing calmatives, to help with her distress levels at being alone.
Here are resources to help:
Home Alone - calming for separation | Pet Central&#039;s Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!
Calming Your Cerraazzzy Canine: Stress Busting | Pet Central&#039;s Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!
Crazy Canines | Pet Central&#039;s Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!

Welcome to the forum & best of luck


----------



## Jojo35 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well you may find that when you shut the bedroom door, that she chews it off trying to get in there. Which would be a sure sign of anxiety. 

It is only my Staffie that has done this. Have had 4 other breeds that have not done it. However I doubt it is exclusive to Staffs. It won't help if the scent is still there either, it will just encourage further soiling of the area.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

This has little to do with breed - anxiety is based in complex neurological and emotional function. Distress, which is more likely, is way milder and more manageable.

Basing such a conclusion on one individual from four or five different breeds does not demonstrate correlation.

Get a vet check and get working on toilet training, alone training and reducing her distress.


----------



## Jojo35 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was not trying to demonstrate correlation. Merely pointing out the fact that it was only my Staffie that has done this. 

Simply sharing my own experiences with the OP.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Haven't read all of the posts as it's very late but if she does it mostly when you're not there she could be stressed. Is it possible to just close the bedroom door and give her the run of the rest of the house?
She may get - or have got - into a vsicious cycle of bed wetting which you can only break by removing all scent - cleaning with biological solution is supposed to help with this - and buying a new duvet.

Stuff a kong for her and freeze it then give it to her before you go out - omitting the morning feed so she's hungry. It should last quite a while. You could also leave the TV on for some background noise, just leave it down low.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jojo35 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes stuffed kongs are a great idea. 

And Malmum - those are very very stunning dogs that you have


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

she has already been to the vets, not a spot wrong with her! the layout of our flat is a bit odd, so its either shut in the kitchen or full run of the flat. 

if it was anxiety based surely she would do it every time i leave her? she has only done it a handful of times - and is a very chilled out dog, no anxiety at being shut out when ferrets come out to play or any howling etc....as soon as i leave she curls up n goes sleep (i know i have peeped through the window to check she was ok!) and when i come home, she is still curled up sleeping lol! v lazy staffie 

someone once suggested it was scent marking? seeing as my bed would smell quite strongly of me? 

thanks for replies!

P.S of course i got a new duvet when it soaked through.....im not gonna sleep in dog pee lol lol


----------



## Jojo35 (Jan 23, 2011)

You gotta love those lazy staffs . I had mine until she was 15 years and was the laziest dog I've ever known. I hope you dont have to buy too many quilts lol


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would say it is more likely to be a scent marking type of thing - laying claim to the bed as hers.
Candy has done it once, my daughter and bf were home for the first time since we had had Candy and we had also redecorated and put new furniture in the spare bedroom so everything was brand new. She came upstairs with us and jumped on the bed and did an enormous wee. Definitely an assertion that the bed belonged to her.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

well the bed is off limits now, so hopefully my duvet bill will go down :lol:

i feel kinda bad, its like she knows im telling the whole world her dirty little secret as she is just sat staring at me.....haha! im sure dogs understand more things than we give them credit for!

since i have made the bed off limits she hasnt done it, so fingers crossed it will stay that way. the more i think about it the less likely i think it that she is stressed out!

thanks for all of your ideas - will def get her a kong just incase.

jojo- staffs are very lazy...heres a pic of maddie doing what maddie does best  scuse the mess!


----------

